# A la impostora se le cae la careta. MACARENA OLONA: "FRANCO FUE UN DICTADOR."



## Epsilon69 (11 Jun 2022)

*Olona afirma que “Franco fue un dictador” y se niega a aclarar si su empleada del hogar es española o inmigrante*
La candidata de Vox a las elecciones andaluzas, Macarena Olona, ha explicado en una entrevista concedida a Diario Sur que recibe ayuda en casa por parte de una persona externa, aunque se ha negado a aclarar si esta es española o inmigrante: “Aquí tengo que pararme, porque cualquier dato que yo revele puede ser un fallo de seguridad”.

*Las “etapas” de Franco
*
La responsable del partido verde en Andalucía ha sido preguntada también por Franco. En este sentido, ha dicho que sí “fue un dictador”, pero ha instado a “diferenciar distintas etapas” porque “no fue la misma la etapa inicial que la posterior”. “Eso no obsta para que tengamos que decir alto y claro que la izquierda quiere instigar el odio entre españoles”, ha añadido.

*Pocos detalles de su padre*

En una conversación en la que se han abordado varios aspectos personales, la candidata al 19-J ha hablado, por ejemplo, de sus padres; aunque tampoco ha querido entrar en mucho detalle, especialmente sobre su padre, quien habría ayudado a Pujol Ferrusola en sus negocios: “Mi madre actualmente es autónoma. Tiene una agencia inmobiliaria y mi padre, que en paz descanse, también se dedicaba a este sector”. Cuenta igualmente que este “se fue de casa” cuando ella tenía 13 años y su hermana 6 y que su madre, sin estudios superiores “se vio de repente con dos niñas a su cargo y con deudas”: “Nos sacó adelante”.

*Boda por lo civil: “Pido perdón a Dios por mis contradicciones”*

Olona asegura en redes sociales que la entrevista le ha servido para “romper algún muro”. Lo cierto es que en ella responde a otras cuestiones de índole personal, incluido el amor, donde se enmarca como una persona “de relaciones estables”, aunque también con “profundas contradicciones” si se compara con el programa del partido al que representa y que ella misma defiende. “Me casé por lo civil, porque mi primer marido estaba casado en primeras nupcias. Tengo una enorme fe. Cada día pido perdón a Dios por esas profundas contradicciones, a mi Virgen Esperanza Macarena, que es la que me cubre con su manto, no como política”, cuenta.

*Estudios y tatuajes*

En el aspecto estrictamente profesional, la también diputada de Vox cuenta que repitió Segundo de BUP en parte por su “situación complicada” y que era “de las que utilizaba la excusa de la regla para no ir a gimnasia”. “Era vaguilla”, sostiene en ese último sentido. Aunque luego reconoce que el resto de los cursos y el COU lo sacó “con buenas notas”: “Obtuve un premio extraordinario en la carrera”.

Después se presentó a la oposición para Abogacía del Estado, que tardó cinco años en sacarse porque suspendió la primera vez: “Éramos, creo recordar 23 opositores y yo estaba sobre el número 15, el 16 o el 14”.

Entre los otros temas al menos curiosos de los que ha hablado la candidata de Vox en Andalucía, ha contado que tiene “dos tatuajes” de su “época complicada” y que tenía “otro, pero se lo quitó” porque “era visible”. “Los otros los conservo porque son un recuerdo permanente de lo que hay que trabajar constantemente el equilibrio”.

La entrevista aborda otras cuestiones, tanto profesionales como personales, desde preguntas más simples como cuál es su músico favorito, hasta otras orientadas en clave andaluza y que tienen que ver, por ejemplo, con un posible pacto con el PP de Juanma Moreno Bonilla.

Baia, baia con la emponzoñadita pro-plandemia.

Lo único que tiene de gandaluza es que es más falsa que un chino rubio.









Macarena Olona afirma que "Franco fue un dictador" y se niega a aclarar si su empleada del hogar es española o inmigrante







www.alertadigital.com


----------



## rondo (11 Jun 2022)

Troll de los malos


----------



## StolenInnocence (11 Jun 2022)

Que Franco fue un dictador no es ninguna mentira, Como también lo fue Stalin. Ambos idolatrados por multitud de ciudadanos.

De hecho la anomalía histórica son los sistemas parlamentarios consultivos (mal llamados democracias pues la democracia en origen es un sistema de gobierno no electivo si no rotativo).


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (11 Jun 2022)

Vaya chorrada de artículo.


----------



## klopec (11 Jun 2022)

Respuesta adecuada a pregunta de algún panfleto rojo de mierda.

Dictador y uno de los mejores gobernantes de la historia de España. Después de las elecciones nos cargamos las leyes y paguitas de la "memoria" y ponemos a los rojos en su sitio.

Viva Franco. Arriba España. Viva Andalucia.


----------



## Epsilon69 (11 Jun 2022)

StolenInnocence dijo:


> Que Franco fue un dictador no es ninguna mentira, Como también lo fue Stalin. Ambos idolatrados por multitud de ciudadanos.
> 
> De hecho la anomalía histórica son los sistemas parlamentarios consultivos (mal llamados democracias pues la democracia en origen es un sistema de gobierno no electivo si no rotativo).



Franco fue el caudillo que liberó a España del terror rojo y que asimismo la libró de ser una dictadura comunista satélite de la URSS. La España de Franco no fue una dictadura, sino un régimen autoritario que mantuvo a raya a los rojos, separatistas y otros enemigos de España que a día de hoy la están gobernando.

Franco ha sido el mejor gobernante que ha tenido España en los últimos siglos y la derechita emponzoñadita lo llama "dictador" al igual que el rojerío patrio, desde la PSOE hasta los bilduetarras.

Olona es como ellos, una progre pro-plandemia que no pide la ilegalización del PSOE del 11M, del de Marta del Castillo y el del Expediente Royuela.


----------



## StolenInnocence (11 Jun 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Franco fue el caudillo que liberó a España del terror rojo y que asimismo la libró de una dictadura comunista satélite de la URSS. La España de Franco no fue una dictadura, sino un régimen autoritario que mantuvo a raya a los rojos, separatistas y otros enemigos de España que a día de hoy están gobernando.
> 
> Franco ha sido el mejor gobernante que ha tenido España en los últimos siglos y la derechita emponzoñadita lo llama "dictador" al igual que el rojerío patrio, desde la PSOE hasta los bilduetarras.
> 
> Olona es como ellos, una progre pro-plandemia que no pide la ilegalización del PSOE del 11M, del de Marta del Castillo y el del Expediente Royuela.



Has caído en su trampa, El neolenguaje. ¿Autoritario es mejor que dictador? ' Por otro lado estoy convencido de que si fueras ruso dirías esto mismo de Stalin. Tú lo que eres es un nostálgico.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (11 Jun 2022)

ACOJONANTE, putos narizotas esmegmaos, allá reviente con su puta kakuna


----------



## noseyo (11 Jun 2022)

Y que vox es un partido de derechas , lo que fue el PP en los 90 , lo de extrema derecha es de risa , un partido de extrema derecha no se tendría que negar las cosas buenas que franco trajo a España , más dictadura tenemos hoy y censura y encima son enemigos de España , que me digan a mi que democracia funciona a golpe de decretazos , y uno que dice que en caso de crisis económica se puede quedar todo lo que quiera hasta que considere el fin de la crisis , que casualmente está buscando cada día , como se demuestra con Argelia


----------



## Epsilon69 (11 Jun 2022)

StolenInnocence dijo:


> Has caído en su trampa, El neolenguaje. ¿Autoritario es mejor que dictador? ' Por otro lado estoy convencido de que si fueras ruso dirías esto mismo de Stalin. Tú lo que eres es un nostálgico.



Lo único que echo en cara al Caudillo, aparte de que era socialista y de que traicionó y asesinó los principios de José Antonio, es que fue demasiado blando con los rojos, pues se han reproducido cuales ratas sarnosas y ahora están gobernando España junto a la ETA.


----------



## Alf_ET (11 Jun 2022)

Y Primo de Rivera, no te jode


----------



## Epsilon69 (11 Jun 2022)

El PSOE es un partido criminal y asesino y VOX es su chica de los recados.

Si realmente VOX quisiera destruir a la PSOE para siempre le bastaban tres segundos:

1) 11M
2) Alcàsser
3) Expediente Royuela

Una vez acreditada la participación criminal de la PSOE, tendría que instar a su ilegalización y al encarcelamiento de sus dirigentes.

¿Y qué ha hecho VOX?

Lo que hizo Rajoy: NADA.

Al menos Francisco Franco tuvo los cojones de intentar exterminar a todas las ratas rojas de esta nación, con infaustos resultados porque se ve que se han multiplicado hasta el día de hoy.


----------



## Geologia_Matutina (11 Jun 2022)

Pues claro que fue un dictador. Pero mejor eso a haber sido un país de órbita soviética en los 40.

De 1939 a 1959 en general todo el mundo vivió penurias de índole economica. De 1959 a 1974 solo tenías problemas si dabas por culo siendo un rogelio. Cuando veáis en púbico, el diarreo o el pis el típico reportaje de uno al que le hincharon la cara a hostias en los "sótanos de la delegación" en los 60 o 70 tomad nota del siempre esquivo detalle de pertenencia a "agrupación estudiantil tal", "sindicato pascual", "militantito de pc"...


----------



## Terminus (11 Jun 2022)

Prefiero mil veces un dictador bueno y compasivo que amaba a España y a los españoles que al hijo de puta de Sánchez


----------



## Freedomfighter (11 Jun 2022)

¿Se puede saber que parte de "Franco fue un dictador" no es cierta? es obvio que fue un dictador, y a mi no me gustan los dictadores, NINGUNO,los de los rojos tampoco, a ver si tenemos un poquito de coherencia....


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (11 Jun 2022)

Que franco fue un dictador no tiene discusión, joder hasta ahí podíamos llegar.

Bueno, malo o regular, la historia lo está dejando claro, pero negar que fue un dictador es ser más franquista que franco y además estupido.


----------



## Epsilon69 (11 Jun 2022)

LA DERECHITA EMPONZOÑADITA OBEDECIENDO LAS ÓRDENES DEL DICTADOR ANTONIO.

¿QUÉ HA HECHO VOX PARA DENUNCIAR Y EVITAR EL GENOCIDIO DEL PUEBLO ESPAÑOL CON LOS VENENOS PONZOÑOSOS?

ESTO:


----------



## Teniente General Videla (11 Jun 2022)

Cuando os deis cuenta de que VOX no es más que un paso intermedio, dejaréis de dar grititos histéricos.


----------



## machote hispano (11 Jun 2022)

Franco dictador. 



¿Y?


----------



## BIackadder (11 Jun 2022)

El que crea que a Olona o a cualquier otro político se le ha caído la careta es otro votontazo más. TODOS los que están son lo MISMO.

Y si Franco fue un dictador, que es entonces lo que tenemos ahora? Para mi fue un dictador pero en términos ROMANOS.

Ale, ya podéis comedme todos la polla por debajo del culo, rojos de mierda, que ése fue el único fallo del Caudillo, su benevolencia de dejaros vivos.


----------



## Cognome (11 Jun 2022)

Las mujeres y la coherencia se repelen hasta, autodestruirse. No pueden cumplir ni con la ideología de partido, ni con ser católica, ni conservadora, ni nada....
Siempre ha sido así y será así, funcionan por lo que conviene en cada momento.
Ahora hay elecciones y habla de la virgen, reniega de lo que toca, etc y mientras se ha zampado de joven x rabos.


----------



## Esse est deus (11 Jun 2022)

Menudo engendro. Por algo gusta a los engrendos más degenerados que por aquí pululan.


----------



## Wotan2021 (11 Jun 2022)

Qué miedo le tienen algunos a Macarena Olona. Interesante.


----------



## Epsilon69 (11 Jun 2022)




----------



## abe heinsenberg (11 Jun 2022)

La de gitanovox.voxcobrisos.voxsion no miente lo que hay que preguntarle qué dictadura es mejor.lq de Paquito o la suya del r78 masón nom.no nos engañemos siempre vamos a vivir en dictadura así a sido y así será.la cuestión es la calidad de esta.la comida que se da al rebaño el refugio .los varazos en las costillas. el trato


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (11 Jun 2022)

Entre el régimen en el que estamos ahora, y el de entonces con Franco, prefiero este último porque en general hacía las cosas bien y el país iba bien. Pero también hizo mal algunas cosas, como por ejemplo, no evitar que se hiciesen novatadas en la mili. Tampoco evitó que en algunos orfanatos, preventorios, internados, se violasen los legítimos derechos de los niños y adolescentes, e incluso se les torturara (hacerles comer comida podrida con gusanos, quemar el culete de las niñas que padecían de enuresis nocturna, abusos sexuales por parte de curas, robarles sus hijos recién nacidos a las chicas que entraban embarazadas en esos centros, etc.). Mirad, entre otros, estos dos videos por ejemplo, y no hacen pinta esos testimonios de mentir:





Aunque repito, también hizo mucho bien, y con Franco se vivía mejor (en general, claro, porque esos pobres niños a los que me he referido...).

También pienso que una dictadura tiene más sentido que una democracia, a condición de que se gobierne bien, con sabiduría y justicia, ya lo decía Platón. Al fin y al cabo, un gobernante es eso, alguien que gobierna, por lo que es normal que muestre autoridad, solo faltaría. Un gobierno no puede ser un «que cada cual haga lo que le dé la gana, si quiere grabar porno en plena calle, adelante; si quiere poner una mezquita, venga; si quiere hacer "arte" que pueda herir los sentimientos religiosos, vale, etc.». Una democracia no puede ser, no puede ser que todo el mundo meta cucharada en el poder, sin importar su nivel cultural, su sabiduría, su religión, su honradez, etc.

El franquismo no fue perfecto, tuvo cosas malas, como las mencionadas, o como, también, la a veces falta de transparencia al informar sobre hechos trágicos, ejemplo:




También pudo el franquismo apoyar el ajedrez, teniendo en cuenta que teníamos al niño prodigio en ajedrez Arturo Pomar. Si este hubiese recibido apoyos (hacer que fuese entrenado por grandes maestros rusos, por ejemplo; pagarle para que pudiese trasladarse a los torneos internaciones más grandes, etc.), hubiese podido llegar a campeón del mundo o cerca de este título. «El gran maestro del ajedrez Alexander Kotov comentó respecto de Pomar que si hubiera nacido en la Unión Soviética éste hubiera sido un serio aspirante al título mundial» (El País, 29 sept 2008). Con Arturo Pomar entre los supergrandes maestros en ajedrez, este juego se hubiese tal vez popularizado entre la población, lo que es bueno, porque es una gimnasia mental muy buena y porque nos enseña a comportarnos en sociedad.

También mencionar que resulta lógico que los primeros años del franquismo fuesen peores que los que vendrían después: se salía de una guerra y reconstruir el país no es inmediato.

En resumen: Aunque hubo fallas en ese sistema, en una *visión de conjunto*, creo objetivo, sincero y justo afirmar que estuvo bastante bien; en todo caso, mucho mejor que lo que vendría después, y muchísimo mejor que lo que tenemos ahora sí que lo fue, desde luego.


----------



## MrYeyo (11 Jun 2022)

No confundir dictador con tirano


----------



## Tonimn (11 Jun 2022)

Está en un partido pro inmigración masiva de esquiroles. 
Debería estar prohibido con sus miembros condenados a trabajos forzados para compensar por sus crímenes . Y PP, PSOE, ERC, Podemos, PNV... Es que no se salva ni uno.


----------



## Ulises 33 (11 Jun 2022)

Un dictador que a su manera le preocupaba su país y quería una clase media, ahora tenemos 18 dictadores a los que les importamos una puta mierda. No hay que escandalizarse, es una demostración más de la mierda que es esta gran democracia que nos venden.


----------



## eL PERRO (11 Jun 2022)

Los VOCTONTOS recibiendo una vez mas lo que se merecen


----------



## Lábaro (11 Jun 2022)

Vaya tropa...El unico que se salva un poco es Buxade y poco más...

NWOX


----------



## platanoes (11 Jun 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> ¿Se puede saber que parte de "Franco fue un dictador" no es cierta? es obvio que fue un dictador, y a mi no me gustan los dictadores, NINGUNO,los de los rojos tampoco, a ver si tenemos un poquito de coherencia....



Pues ninguna. Es que nadie lo discute, como tambien fueron dictadores Julio Cesar o los Reyes católicos. El problema lo tiene algunos que le atribuyen un sentido peyorativo a la expresión. Es como la palabra "derecha", desde hace 40 años ningún partido se atribuía esa calificación, ahora parece que incluso el PP la lleva con orgullo, como VOX no se ofende cuando le califican de "ultraderecha". Hay que normalizar el lenguaje, e ir quitandose complejos de encima. Tanto es así, que VOX ha normalizado la expresión "comunista" como algo indeseable y ya hasta la ultraizquierda huye de autodefinirse así.


----------



## gold digger (11 Jun 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> LA DERECHITA EMPONZOÑADITA OBEDECIENDO LAS ÓRDENES DEL DICTADOR ANTONIO.
> 
> ¿QUÉ HA HECHO VOX PARA DENUNCIAR Y EVITAR EL GENOCIDIO DEL PUEBLO ESPAÑOL CON LOS VENENOS PONZOÑOSOS?
> 
> ...



Buen pinchazo, mejor relleno...


----------



## Tubiegah (11 Jun 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> LA DERECHITA EMPONZOÑADITA OBEDECIENDO LAS ÓRDENES DEL DICTADOR ANTONIO.
> 
> ¿QUÉ HA HECHO VOX PARA DENUNCIAR Y EVITAR EL GENOCIDIO DEL PUEBLO ESPAÑOL CON LOS VENENOS PONZOÑOSOS?
> 
> ...



buena turcia


----------



## Deitano (11 Jun 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> *Olona afirma que “Franco fue un dictador” y se niega a aclarar si su empleada del hogar es española o inmigrante*
> La candidata de Vox a las elecciones andaluzas, Macarena Olona, ha explicado en una entrevista concedida a Diario Sur que recibe ayuda en casa por parte de una persona externa, aunque se ha negado a aclarar si esta es española o inmigrante: “Aquí tengo que pararme, porque cualquier dato que yo revele puede ser un fallo de seguridad”.
> 
> *Las “etapas” de Franco*
> ...




Franco fue un dictador. Eso te lo tiene que reconocer cualquier persona sensata.

Eso no implica entrar en si fue 100 veces mejor que la mierda que tenemos ahora o no.


----------



## Otrasvidas (11 Jun 2022)

Si el NWO tiene tanto interés en dar protagonismo a las mujeres en los distintos partidos políticos es por algo. Arrimamadas, Gusana Díaz, Irene Moncerda. Los datos son irrefutables. Hunden todo lo que tocan.


----------



## Pablem0s (11 Jun 2022)

Charo covidiota repugnante. Va a votar a Judox su puta madre.


----------



## Ulises 33 (11 Jun 2022)

Deitano dijo:


> A ver podemita.
> 
> Franco fue un dictador. Eso te lo tiene que reconocer cualquier persona sensata.
> 
> Eso no implica entrar en si fue 100 veces mejor que la mierda que tenemos ahora o no.



SEr mejor que la mierda que hay ahora tampoco tiene mucho mérito, tenemos gente dispuesta a destruir a su país, el nivel es una mierda.


----------



## BIackadder (11 Jun 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Si el NWO tiene tanto interés en dar protagonismo a las mujeres en los distintos partidos políticos es por algo. Arrimamadas, Gusana Díaz, Irene Moncerda. Los datos son irrefutables. *Hunden todo lo que tocan.*





Spoiler: Irena levantando cosas


----------



## BudSpencer (11 Jun 2022)

Nuestro Generalísimo fue un dictador y muy bueno además. El mejor gobernante que ha tenido España desde los Reyes Católicos.


----------



## Epsilon69 (11 Jun 2022)

Deitano dijo:


> A ver podemita.
> 
> Franco fue un dictador. Eso te lo tiene que reconocer cualquier persona sensata.
> 
> Eso no implica entrar en si fue 100 veces mejor que la mierda que tenemos ahora o no.



Podemita dice... 

VOX me parece comunista y Franco fue blandengue con las ratas rojas.

Todas las ratas rojas deberían ser fusiladas en campos de exterminio.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (11 Jun 2022)

Franco fue un dictador y bastante bueno y que ?


----------



## vanderwilde (11 Jun 2022)

Anda que no conozco yo mujeres dictadoras que no dejan pobre mario ni respirar.


----------



## Deitano (11 Jun 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Podemita dice...
> 
> VOX me parece comunista y Franco fue blandengue con las ratas rojas.
> 
> Todas las ratas rojas deberían ser fusiladas en campos de exterminio.



REtiro lo de podemita, entonces, mis disculpas.


----------



## Deitano (11 Jun 2022)

Vox no es perfecto, está lejos de serlo como todos. Pero es lo mejor que hay ahora para oponerse a la miseria que nos gobierna.

Creo que hay que tener cuidado con estas manifestaciones, porque consiguen el efecto contrario de lo que pretenden.


----------



## Demi Grante (11 Jun 2022)

Si Antonio es un demócrata, me quedo con el dictador.


----------



## Epsilon69 (11 Jun 2022)

Deitano dijo:


> REtiro lo de podemita, entonces, mis disculpas.



Perdonado


----------



## FilibustHero (11 Jun 2022)

platanoes dijo:


> Pues ninguna. Es que nadie lo discute, como tambien fueron dictadores Julio Cesar o los Reyes católicos. El problema lo tiene algunos que le atribuyen un sentido peyorativo a la expresión. Es como la palabra "derecha", desde hace 40 años ningún partido se atribuía esa calificación, ahora parece que incluso el PP la lleva con orgullo, como VOX no se ofende cuando le califican de "ultraderecha". Hay que normalizar el lenguaje, e ir quitandose complejos de encima. Tanto es así, que VOX ha normalizado la expresión "comunista" como algo indeseable y ya hasta la ultraizquierda huye de autodefinirse así.



Yolanda Díaz ó Pablo Iglesias se definen a sí mismos como comunistas. Por lo tanto es bastante razonable referirse a ellos como comunistas puesto que son ellos mismos los que se autodenominan así. La verdad que resulta increible que en pleno siglo XXI se permita defender ideas contrarias a la democracia y al progreso. La UE ha instado a eliminar los símbolos del comunismo. En fin.

Sin embargo VOX claro que se ofende cada vez que la izquierda los insulta llamándolos ultraderecha sin ningún motivo sino solamente porque en el partido les han dado esa consigna. Tal y como fué ultraderecha el PP y la UCD antes del PP. Son palabras huecas, insultos sin fudamento.


----------



## 917 (11 Jun 2022)

Geologia_Matutina dijo:


> Pues claro que fue un dictador. Pero mejor eso a haber sido un país de órbita soviética en los 40.
> 
> De 1939 a 1959 en general todo el mundo vivió penurias de índole economica. De 1959 a 1974 solo tenías problemas si dabas por culo siendo un rogelio. Cuando veáis en púbico, el diarreo o el pis el típico reportaje de uno al que le hincharon la cara a hostias en los "sótanos de la delegación" en los 60 o 70 tomad nota del siempre esquivo detalle de pertenencia a "agrupación estudiantil tal", "sindicato pascual", "militantito de pc"...



Como en toda Dictadura de Derechas, si eres "rojo" o "rogelio", tienes problemas si te significas. Por eso, no es un régimen de libertad. Y si la Dictadura es de izquierdas, es igual, pero en sentido contrario.


----------



## 917 (11 Jun 2022)

Demi Grante dijo:


> Si Antonio es un demócrata, me quedo con el dictador.



Al Dictador no puedes echarlo legalmente.
A Antonio, sí.


----------



## Deitano (11 Jun 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Perdonado



Contesté sin pararme a mirar quién era el autor del mensaje.


----------



## Turgot (11 Jun 2022)

Dictador no es necesariamente lo mismo que tirano


----------



## Epsilon69 (11 Jun 2022)

FilibustHero dijo:


>



Aquí sí hay que recoñocer que la Olona está sublime.

Si hubiera mantenido esa firmeza, seguridad, convicción en el debate electoral, hasta me habría planteado votarla. No por convencimiento propio, seamos sinceros, sino simplemente por dar por culo a las ratas rojas y disfrutar cómo echan espuma por la boca con los resultados electorales adversos.

Las ratas rojas son una plaga que hay que exterminar.


----------



## Epsilon69 (11 Jun 2022)

Deitano dijo:


> Contesté sin pararme a mirar quién era el autor del mensaje.



Tranquilo, todos somos víctimas de la implacable apisonadora roja de ingeniería social. Has saltado por programación mental. Tú eres uno de los míos, alguien que busca lo mejor para España y los españoles.

Meterse con VOX no es ser una rata roja. Meterse con VOX es signo de que lo pueden hacer muchísimo mejor quitándose de encima los complejos históricos de la derecha española de los que acusan a los demás.


----------



## superloki (11 Jun 2022)

Turgot dijo:


> Dictador no es necesariamente lo mismo que tirano



Eso mismo iba a escribir, pero te me has adelantado. Fue un dictador porque España estaba en una dictadura. Pero NO fue un tirano y creo que realmente se preocupó del bienestar de los españoles. ¿Fue un sistema perfecto y sin corrupción? Por desgracia eso no existe en ninguna parte, pero creo que realmente se preocupó de que todo fuera la mejor posible y la gente se beneficiara de ello. Incluso miles de comunistas medraron con Franco a partir de los años sesenta, los cuales por supuesto fueron los más franquistas hasta 1975. Incluso los que decían sus ideas abiertamente tuvieron un lugar en España antes de morir Franco. He hablado con mucha gente sobre este tema (gente que lo vivió en sus carnes), y la mayoría me contaba esto mismo. Bueno, todos menos los de la Extremadura rural, que tienen mucho odio acumulado y heredado de sus padres...


----------



## Epsilon69 (11 Jun 2022)




----------



## Antiglobalismo (11 Jun 2022)

Es un tema polémico que no creo que tenga interés presentándose a unas elecciones hoy en dia. Pero dudo mucho que desde los gobiernos de los planes de desarrollo se le pueda denominar como dictador. Ya nos gustaría gobiernos así hoy en día no los retrasados de ahora.

Si hablamos de los años 40 es otra cosa. Habría que ver la otra dictadura que hubiera sido instaurada si la guerra hubiera tenido otro curso.

Yo creo que estos movimientos son de la izquierda para intentar manchar a la única alternativa al globalismo que hay ahora

Franco, franquista, facha, pantano...lo de siempre.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (11 Jun 2022)

917 dijo:


> Al Dictador no puedes echarlo legalmente.
> A Antonio, sí.



Jajajajajaja


Iluso.


----------



## Vulcan86 (11 Jun 2022)

Wotan2021 dijo:


> Qué miedo le tienen algunos a Macarena Olona. Interesante.




Crees que va a quitar a algún chiriguito ?


----------



## Epsilon69 (11 Jun 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (11 Jun 2022)




----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (11 Jun 2022)

StolenInnocence dijo:


> Que Franco fue un dictador no es ninguna mentira, Como también lo fue Stalin. Ambos idolatrados por multitud de ciudadanos.
> 
> De hecho la anomalía histórica son los sistemas parlamentarios consultivos (mal llamados democracias pues la democracia en origen es un sistema de gobierno no electivo si no rotativo).



Me quito el sombrero señor. 

Podría explicar un poco más el segundo párrafo. Entiendo lo de rotativo, pero lo de no-electivo me costaría explicarlo.


----------



## Epsilon69 (11 Jun 2022)

La entrevista completa sin cortes ni manipulaciones. Que cada cual saque sus propias conclusiones:









Macarena Olona: «Me marcó que mi padre se fuera de casa cuando tenía 13 años»


«Si mi hijo me dijera que es gay haría lo mismo que si me dijera que tiene novia», afirma la candidata de Vox a la Presidencia de la Junta




www.diariosur.es


----------



## Carlos París (11 Jun 2022)

Otra progre plandemista y pro vacunas más.


----------



## Sandy Ravage (11 Jun 2022)




----------



## Wotan2021 (11 Jun 2022)

Vulcan86 dijo:


> Crees que va a quitar a algún chiriguito ?



No creo en la democracia en España, solo me parece curioso el acoso mediático a esta mujer.


----------



## 917 (11 Jun 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Jajajajajaja
> 
> 
> Iluso.



Hasta ahora, y desde 1977, el pueblo español ha elegido y despedido a sus gobernantes mediante elecciones. Basta votar.


----------



## StolenInnocence (11 Jun 2022)

Amenaza Fantasma dijo:


> Me quito el sombrero señor.
> 
> Podría explicar un poco más el segundo párrafo. Entiendo lo de rotativo, pero lo de no-electivo me costaría explicarlo.



Si con sumo gusto. Los griegos consideraban que cualquier ciudadano estaba capacitado para gobernar y aunque si había cargos electos (un 10% principalmente puestos militares pues ahí si consideraban que no podía ejercer cargos cualquier ciudadano) ) pensaban, con la lógica que les caracterizaba, que los cargos electos favorecerían a los más ricos, elocuentes y famosos, mientras que el sorteo repartía el trabajo de la administración entre toda la ciudadanía, Por esta razón los escasos cargos electos estaban sometidos a revisión antes de ostentar el cargo y al escrutinio tras la salida. Y podían ser destituidos en cualquier momento en una reunión de la Asamblea

Los griegos afirmaban que el peligro de la democracia era degenerar en demagogia y oclocracia que es en lo que ha precisamente degenerado el sistema parlamentario consultivo.

En este enlace puede encontrar información más detallada.

Democracia ateniense - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Teofrasto (11 Jun 2022)

Viva España siempre
El legado del general no lo pueden borrar


----------



## Epsilon69 (11 Jun 2022)

¿QUÉ PROBLEMA TIENE VOX PARA ENSALZAR EN 2022 Y HABLAR BIEN DEL LEGADO QUE DEJÓ EL CAUDILLO PARA ESPAÑA Y LOS ESPAÑOLES?

¿ACASO VOX ES DERECHITA COBARDE?


SÍ, VOX ES DERECHITA COBARDE QUE SE AVERGÜENZA HABLAR DEL LIBERTADOR DE LAS RATAS ROJAS: FRANCISCO FRANCO BAHAMONDE.


----------



## StolenInnocence (11 Jun 2022)

A ver OP medite sobre lo siguiente. VOX en tiempos de Franco sería ilegal. ¿Por que iba atener que defender un partido político del siglo XXI postulados de hace casi 100 años? ¿Y por que reivindicar a Franco y no a Primo de Rivera (padre)?


----------



## escalador (11 Jun 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> LA DERECHITA EMPONZOÑADITA OBEDECIENDO LAS ÓRDENES DEL DICTADOR ANTONIO.
> 
> ¿QUÉ HA HECHO VOX PARA DENUNCIAR Y EVITAR EL GENOCIDIO DEL PUEBLO ESPAÑOL CON LOS VENENOS PONZOÑOSOS?
> 
> ...



Si es que el algodón no engaña...


----------



## mxmanu (11 Jun 2022)

Y?? ojalá vinieran 3 como el.

Gracias Paco!!


----------



## Epsilon69 (11 Jun 2022)

escalador dijo:


> Si es que el algodón no engaña...



Mi detector de chicos guapos y buenos nunca falla.


----------



## Nicors (11 Jun 2022)

No hay ningún problema, por supuesto que era un dictador, ojalá volviera 
VIVA FRANCO HASTA LA MUERTE
y viva vox, el único partido decente(veremos que hacen).


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (11 Jun 2022)

Viva Franco!


----------



## Sr Julian (11 Jun 2022)

Pues claro que fué un dictador, eso nadie lo niega.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (11 Jun 2022)

Olona fue una kinki guarrilla

Lo sabemos todos


----------



## daesrd (11 Jun 2022)

StolenInnocence dijo:


> Que Franco fue un dictador no es ninguna mentira, Como también lo fue Stalin. Ambos idolatrados por multitud de ciudadanos.
> 
> De hecho la anomalía histórica son los sistemas parlamentarios consultivos (mal llamados democracias pues la democracia en origen es un sistema de gobierno no electivo si no rotativo).



Prefiero un sistema cómo el que había en España en los años 50/60, que a la memocracia criminal del R/78 que "_disfrutamos_"


----------



## Cimbrel (11 Jun 2022)

Un dictador, obviamente, alguien que DICTABA una política tecnocratica de reindustrialización, una enseñanza de calidad y que puso a España en el top 10 de países más industrializados del mundo. CASI NADA...


Franco fue el CAUDILLO DE ESPAÑA, el mejor gobernant5e que ha tenido España en 300 años, que supo identificar como nadie al enemigo Masón y libró a España de la lacra ROJA. Franco fue un GRANDE ENTRE LOS GRANDES.

Algún dia cuando toda esta etapa demagógica ROJA acabe se valorará lo que Franco hizo por España, un VERDADERO PATRIOTA al que le dolía su patria y lo que estaban haciendo los rojos asesinos con ella, que llevaba a España en el corazón y pensaba a lo grande, sin pararse en tonterías. Alguien como Franco jamás debería ser nombrado por un "demócrata" pro NWO de mierda, le queda demasdiado grande. Y lo saben. Y todavía desde el otro mundo su figura perdura en el inconsciente colectivo como alguien que hizo algo por España y no la vendió a los sionistas. Y eso no se borra tan fácilmente.


----------



## kabeljau (11 Jun 2022)

Franco no era maricón.


----------



## kabeljau (11 Jun 2022)




----------



## Furymundo (11 Jun 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> ¿Se puede saber que parte de "Franco fue un dictador" no es cierta? es obvio que fue un dictador, y a mi no me gustan los dictadores, NINGUNO,los de los rojos tampoco, a ver si tenemos un poquito de coherencia....



te gustan los democratas
como pedrito el guapo


----------



## proctalgiafugax (11 Jun 2022)

Yo prefiero la dictadura de un individuo, que la de una masa de borregos, aunque se llamen a si mismos democracia.


----------



## Segismunda (11 Jun 2022)

Algún imbécil piensa que ganaría más votos diciendo Arriba Franco y Mueran los Rojos. Por suerte para Pacarena Molona, el censo electoral no es Burbuja ni Forocoches.


----------



## Turgot (11 Jun 2022)

proctalgiafugax dijo:


> Yo prefiero la dictadura de un individuo, que la de una masa de borregos, aunque se llamen a si mismos democracia.



¿Y si el individuo en cuestión resulta ser vago, corrupto o idiota; entonces qué?


----------



## urbi et orbi (11 Jun 2022)

claro que fue un dictador 
pero um grande dictador
viva Franco


----------



## zapatitos (11 Jun 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Lo único que echo en cara al Caudillo, aparte de que era socialista y de que traicionó y asesinó los principios de José Antonio, es que fue demasiado blando con los rojos, pues se han reproducido cuales ratas sarnosas y ahora están gobernando España junto a la ETA.




Pero si todos los que están ahora vienen del antiguo entorno nacionalcatólico, comenzando por tu querido presidente que estudió en colegios religiosos y elitistas.

Lo de ir de unos de rojos y los otros de derechistas es solo una pose para seguir con el enfrentamiento izquierda-derecha y que la borregada no os deis cuenta de que lo que hay ahora es un enfrentamiento arriba-abajo. Arriba ellos vayan de izquierdistas o derechistas, abajo tú y yo vayamos de izquierdistas o derechistas.

Saludos.


----------



## Von Rudel (11 Jun 2022)

No sabes lo que es ir moviendo la ventana de overton, y los paradigamas culturales poco a poco.

En cuanto llaman al general Franco y no genocida, Vox ya esta cambiando el paradigma cultural.


----------



## proctalgiafugax (11 Jun 2022)

Turgot dijo:


> ¿Y si el individuo en cuestión resulta ser vago, corrupto o idiota; entonces qué?



No pasa nada. Imagínate que quieres alejar de tu barrio al malote, que os tiene atemorizados. Quedáis en un bar, le ofreces algo a cambio de que deje de tocar los cojones, dinero, droga, lo sobornas, o te dejas sobornar, o vais a medias en el negocio, etc

Con la masa, no se puede dialogar. Eligen en tromba lo que creen que está bien o mal, y no hay manera, te queman la casa, si la tele les ha dicho que es beneficioso, o lo dice algún subnormal, al que siguen.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (11 Jun 2022)

Nunca me ha gustado mucho Olona, porque la he visto como una española típica y sobre todo muy pepera. 

Esta entrevista me ha servido para confirmar lo que digo al 100%. Es una conversación INTERESANTÍSIMA no por lo que dice sino por lo que se entiende. Es una Ayuso de la vida. Es el perfil típico y medio de tantísimas españolas, ahora relativamente conservadoras y de profesión liberal, que crecieron educadas y condicionadas por una educación puramente feminista y progre que aún arrastran.

Todo lo que dice daría para varios hilos en el Ático. Joder es que es UN PUÑETERO EJEMPLO DE LIBRO andante es que no le falta un perejil. Es un tópico andante parece que la hayan sacado de uno de los relatos de Burbuja.

Y os lo digo a los que despreciáis Burbuja. Cuando leo testimonios como este me doy cuenta realmente de la absoluta perspicacia, rozando la genialidad de muchos comentaristas de Burbuja. No somos conscientes de la inteligencia que hay aquí enterrada, entre tanto pirado, yonqui, pervertido y desahuciado de la vida. La profunda comprensión del mundo moderno, de la mujer actual y su entorno. Toda la misoginia y machismo que queráis, pero oiga más razón que un santo.

Macarena es una nena de clase media con un importante conflicto con la figura paterna. Un clásico, COMO AYUSO curiosamente. Aunque dice que estuvo con el primer novio 10 años antes de pelearse, habría que ver como fueron esos años. Tiene dos tatuajes aún, se insinúa que uno incluso puede estar en el coño o cerca, pero como mínimo en el culo. Le gusta "viajar", vaya por Dios. Y yo entiendo que fue una guarrilla, que con 30 años se casó con un tipo divorciado y que no tuvo hijos en esos 5 años. Vamos que a esta la han puesto mirando a Cuenca y de todas las posturas. 

Otro dato curioso es que está en VOX porque Ivan Espinosa la contactó ¡¡¡POR LINKEDIN!!! Lo que nos dice mucho de los primeros tiempos de VOX. Obviamente es de la "facción" que representa Iván. Los conservadores liberales anglófilos y cercanos al PP más decente. 

En suma un trago difícil para mi. Un tradicionalista reaccionario antediluviano (a mucha honra) al que este tipo de mujer siempre inspirará siempre cierto punto de repugnancia. Por cierto que llega a decir incluso que la "homosexualidad no es una enfermedad", es decir que llega hasta donde llega. 

Pero por otro lado entiendo perfectamente la utilidad o conveniencia de un candidato así. No nos engañemos el 80% o más de las españolas actuales son basura. Y que quieras que no, emplazo a las foreras a hacerlo, la mayoría de ellas se van a identificar con el perfil de mujer que Olona representa. ES UNA DE ELLAS. Al menos de las mejor preparadas y capaces. 

Es la Ayuso de VOX, claramente, solo que lo disimula porque ahora tiene "marido" y un lechón al que amamantar. A parte que tiene menos gracia, donaire y desparpajo que la putilla madrileña. 

Me parece bien. Porque yo al contrario que otros voxeros, soy un pragmático. Y se que para conseguir el poder muchas veces hay que recurrir, a tácticas poco edificantes. Por algo existen los espías y servicios de inteligencia.

Así que me trago el sapo de la Olona con gusto si esto nos sirve para repuntar el voto femenino y de tanta charofuncionaria que ahora le está comenzando a ver las orejas al lobo despues de haberse pasado media vida siendo una golfa o votando feminismo suicida.

Me ha gusta la entrevista. Muy clarificadora. Arriba España y Arriba VOX. En cuanto a los puritanos progres que se piensan que los derechas somos tan gilipollas como ellos, que me coman los huevos por donde ya saben. 

@Lenina usted que es una mujer algo más que perspicaz ¿Qué le parece la entrevista?

@sepultada en guano entiendo que te habrá gustado la entrevista y que aunque es menos zorra que tú, te habrás sentido bastante identificada ¿Me equivoco?


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (11 Jun 2022)

Un gran dictador, el gobernante que necesita España, en cualquier época.


----------



## todoayen (11 Jun 2022)

Me espero a que salga en VHS.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (11 Jun 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Franco fue el caudillo que liberó a España del terror rojo y que asimismo la libró de ser una dictadura comunista satélite de la URSS. La España de Franco no fue una dictadura, sino un régimen autoritario que mantuvo a raya a los rojos, separatistas y otros enemigos de España que a día de hoy la están gobernando.
> 
> Franco ha sido el mejor gobernante que ha tenido España en los últimos siglos y la derechita emponzoñadita lo llama "dictador" al igual que el rojerío patrio, desde la PSOE hasta los bilduetarras.
> 
> Olona es como ellos, una progre pro-plandemia que no pide la ilegalización del PSOE del 11M, del de Marta del Castillo y el del Expediente Royuela.



Franco fue un dictador porque su dictado era lo que necesitamos para librarnos de los rojos.

No sé qué ves tú de malo en ello.


----------



## Cachopo (11 Jun 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Franco fue el caudillo que liberó a España del terror rojo y que asimismo la libró de ser una dictadura comunista satélite de la URSS. La España de Franco no fue una dictadura, sino un régimen autoritario que mantuvo a raya a los rojos, separatistas y otros enemigos de España que a día de hoy la están gobernando.
> 
> Franco ha sido el mejor gobernante que ha tenido España en los últimos siglos y la derechita emponzoñadita lo llama "dictador" al igual que el rojerío patrio, desde la PSOE hasta los bilduetarras.
> 
> Olona es como ellos, una progre pro-plandemia que no pide la ilegalización del PSOE del 11M, del de Marta del Castillo y el del Expediente Royuela.



Es que eso que dices es lo que viene a ser un dictador, que problema tienes con el termino?


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (11 Jun 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Nunca me ha gustado mucho Olona, porque la he visto como una española típica y sobre todo muy pepera.
> 
> Esta entrevista me ha servido para confirmar lo que digo al 100%. Es una conversación INTERESANTÍSIMA no por lo que dice sino por lo que se entiende. Es una Ayuso de la vida. Es el perfil típico y medio de tantísimas españolas, ahora relativamente conservadoras y de profesión liberal, que crecieron educadas y condicionadas por una educación puramente feminista y progre que aún arrastran.
> 
> ...



Es un análisis correcto, su matiz de funcivaga chupoptera de parejas, y luego dar la patada al Beta proveedor, es preocupante.


Al final, nvox es lo que es el PP, los amigos de los hermanos cobrizos con mucho esmegma


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (11 Jun 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Es un análisis correcto, su matiz de funcivaga chupoptera de parejas, y luego dar la patada al Beta proveedor, es preocupante.
> 
> 
> Al final, nvox es lo que es el PP, los amigos de los hermanos cobrizos con mucho esmegma



NO.

VOX es lo que es, un movimiento político de aluvión donde confluyen todos los relegados de la mal llamada democracia española.

Olona pertenece a la facción modernilla, liberal pepera. Sin complejos. Lo que molestaban porque no estaban dispuestos a seguir el eterno viaje al "centro". Así de simple.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (11 Jun 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> NO.
> 
> VOX es lo que es, un movimiento político de aluvión donde confluyen todos los relegados de la mal llamada democracia española.
> 
> Olona pertenece a la facción modernilla, liberal pepera. Sin complejos. Lo que molestaban porque no estaban dispuestos a seguir el eterno viaje al "centro". Así de simple.



No es un viaje al centro, cuando ya eres el centro centrado feminista, funcivago y tatuado.

Eres el problema, no la solución, espabilad de una puta vez.


La foto kakunandose debería ser suficiente para cualquier persona con un mínimo de capacidad crítica


----------



## Genomito (11 Jun 2022)

¿y?


----------



## Epsilon69 (11 Jun 2022)

Lo que me pone triste y derrotado es que las ratas rojas comunistas, socialistas, terroristas, criminales y asesinas han movido de tal manera la ventana de Overton que se acepte comúnmente que el Caudillo fuera un dictador entendido el término dictador como algo peyorativo y/o negativo.

No acepto bajo ningún concepto que se llame dictador como algo negativo cuando en su ánimo personal y político siempre estuvo librar a España y a los españoles del terror rojo que hoy día estamos sufriendo.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (11 Jun 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Lo que me pone triste y derrotado es que las ratas rojas comunistas, socialistas, terroristas, criminales y asesinas han movido de tal manera la ventana de Overton que se acepte comúnmente que el Caudillo fuera un dictador entendido el término dictador como algo peyorativo y/o negativo.
> 
> No acepto bajo ningún concepto que se llame dictador como algo negativo cuando en su ánimo personal y político siempre estuvo librar a España y a los españoles del terror rojo.



Régimen autoritario y dictadura no es lo mismo, tan sencillo como eso.

Por eso Olona, es el problema.


CAUDILLO POR LA GRACIA DE DIOS, MANDA


----------



## Epsilon69 (11 Jun 2022)

Salvando las distancias, me parece más integra pizpi Ayuso que esta impostora salvapatrias. Ayuso, con independencia de que se la vote o no, me parece una política más íntegra y sincera. Para los que me acusen de peperro ya les adelanto que yo no creo en esta falsocracia sionista a favor de los de siempre.

España necesita otra guerra civil que purgue a sus enemigos rojos.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (11 Jun 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Salvando las distancias, me parece más integra pizpi Ayuso que esta impostora salvapatrias. Ayuso, con independencia de que se la vote o no, me parece una política más íntegra y sincera. Para los que me acusen de peperro ya les adelanto que yo no creo en esta falsocracia sionista a favor de los de siempre.
> 
> España necesita otra guerra civil que purgue a sus enemigos rojos.



Lo que ves en Ayuso es lo que vemos todos, una mujer más frágil, tierna, a la que llenarle el bollito de crema.

Entre Ayuso la peperra, y Olona, la funcivaga, pues tú me dirás.


----------



## Epsilon69 (11 Jun 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Lo que ves en Ayuso es lo que vemos todos, una mujer más frágil, tierna, a la que llenarle el bollito de crema.
> 
> Entre Ayuso la peperra, y Olona, la funcivaga, pues tú me dirás.



A Ayuso me la creo. Luego haré con el voto lo que me salga del escroto.

A Olona no me la creo aunque diga cosas que me gusten.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (11 Jun 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> A Ayuso me la creo. Luego haré con el voto lo que me salga del escroto.
> 
> A Olona no.



Yo solo votaré a quien me la fele cada noche, fin


----------



## furia porcina (11 Jun 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> *Olona afirma que “Franco fue un dictador” y se niega a aclarar si su empleada del hogar es española o inmigrante*
> La candidata de Vox a las elecciones andaluzas, Macarena Olona, ha explicado en una entrevista concedida a Diario Sur que recibe ayuda en casa por parte de una persona externa, aunque se ha negado a aclarar si esta es española o inmigrante: “Aquí tengo que pararme, porque cualquier dato que yo revele puede ser un fallo de seguridad”.
> 
> *Las “etapas” de Franco
> ...



Es que Franco fue un dictador. ¿Alguien lo niega?


----------



## Magufillo (11 Jun 2022)

La deriva de España es la que es y no la va a cambiar ningún partido político.. Estan de acuerdo en lo fundamental. Si la izquierda mete inmigrantes, la derecha los pone a trabajar. Aquí nadie pone la polla sobre la mesa, solo se hablan de mierdas y de debates de patio de colegio. No se quiere arreglar nada.


----------



## Epsilon69 (11 Jun 2022)

furia porcina dijo:


> Es que Franco fue un dictador. ¿Alguien lo niega?



Como Antonio. La diferencia es que Franco buscaba el bien común de los españoles y tú y Antonio buscáis la destrucción de la patria.


----------



## Von Rudel (11 Jun 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Nunca me ha gustado mucho Olona, porque la he visto como una española típica y sobre todo muy pepera.
> 
> Esta entrevista me ha servido para confirmar lo que digo al 100%. Es una conversación INTERESANTÍSIMA no por lo que dice sino por lo que se entiende. Es una Ayuso de la vida. Es el perfil típico y medio de tantísimas españolas, ahora relativamente conservadoras y de profesión liberal, que crecieron educadas y condicionadas por una educación puramente feminista y progre que aún arrastran.
> 
> ...




Vox no deja de ser el PP sin complejos. Dentro de lo relativo que es todo, ya que las cosas evolucionan. Pero si lo analizas fríamente todo lo que dice y programas son homologables al Pp, Centroderecha Europeo y conservador liberal antes de que fueran infectados por la cultura woke. Solo que tiene una rama nacionalistas y mas socialista que en el PP no era ni testimonial. Y Macarena como mujer Española de principios del siglo XXI no deja tener patrones que tenemos todos los Españoles promedios, por lo menos no los que pululamos por la burbuja.


Pero yo prefiero al PP sin complejos, que al PP hundido en la ideología y subordinado al los dominios locos de la izquierda. Y son aun mas optimista que de ahí salga en el futuro y con la situación preocupante que tenemos, un lider estilo Orban o Putin, que revitalice al país. Cosa que veo muy dificil por deriva cultural de nuestra sociedad pero que detecto que se esta creando un caldo de cultivo de una contra cultura del mundo liberal, que cual comunismo, nos prometia el mana cuando ellos gobernaran.... Y lo cierto es que ni mana, ni felicidad, ni seguridad. Mas bien esta cayendo ese liberalismo en los mismos pecados que el comunismo.


Y de este Vox tiene que salir el siguiente lider que:

1-Ponga las cuentas y la economia española de nuevo en marca. Cuadrando las cuentas y aprovechando el Bolivarianismo de las españa de los otros emisferios para captar esos flujos economicos. Y convertirnos en el centro financiero y posteriormente cultural de mundo Hispano.

2- Asegure las frontera en el nuevo escenario multipolar.

3-Destroce el regimen charocratico de funcionariado y adoctrinamiento.

4-Revierta la curva de natalidad y repueble España de Españoles puros, aunque creo que ya no es posible ni aunque las Españolas de ahora tengas 4 o 5 hijos por mujer.

5-Cambie el paradigma cultural de España y lo transforme en una sociedad conservadora, patriotica y no globalista y liberal como es hoy en día.

6-Utilice de una vez el poder blando del país para influir en las españas de los otros emisferios.


Y si para lograrlo, se tiene que uno cagar antes en Franco, tragar con los curas, aplaudir a las feminazis o lamer el culo al Ferreras. El fin último es el que justifica los medios. Pero si Vox quiere reconvertirse en el PP 2.0 sin un programa de fin ultimo esta condenado. Solo los partidos con un fin final sobreviven tanto tiempo como el PNV.


Macarena no debe olvidar el fin último de Vox. Que es servir a la grandeza e intereses estrategicos de la España peninsular y las españa.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (11 Jun 2022)

Macarena fue un poco golfilla ?


----------



## Magufillo (11 Jun 2022)

VOX es la derecha farisea. Mirad como está el tema : yo mantenía amistad con un guardia civil jubilado, fan de Jiménez Losantos, votante de VOX. Como le dije que no estaba empozoñado me ha dejado de hablar. Sin mas. Jamas discutí con él. Fue decirle eso y cuando me ve, sale corriendo disimulando. Si esa es la derecha sociologica que se jodan con Sánchez. A mi Sánchez no me supone ningún problema. Ellos si es verdad que se estan jodiendo y quieren apagar el fuego con gasolina (con el precio que tiene ademas).


----------



## Epsilon69 (11 Jun 2022)

Magufillo dijo:


> VOX es la derecha farisea. Mirad como está el tema : yo mantenía amistad con un guardia civil jubilado, fan de Jiménez Losantos, votante de VOX. Como le dije que no estaba empozoñado me ha dejado de hablar. Sin mas. Jamas discutí con él. Fue decirle eso y cuando me ve, sale corriendo disimulando. Si esa es la derecha sociologica que se jodan con Sánchez. A mi Sánchez no me supone ningún problema. Ellos si es verdad que se estan jodiendo y quieren apagar el fuego con gasolina (con el precio que tiene ademas).


----------



## furia porcina (11 Jun 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Como Antonio. La diferencia es que Franco buscaba el bien común de los españoles y tú y Antonio buscáis la destrucción de la patria.



Yo ¿por que? ¿Acaso no se puede decir sin complejos que Franco fue un dictador? ¿Que pasa, necesitas imaginarte que no lo fue para poder simpatizar con su legado?

Yo podría decir que Franco le ha dado mil vueltas a cada uno de los presidentes que hemos tenido en “democracia” reconociendo que ha sido un dictador sin que me cortocircuite la conciencia.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (11 Jun 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Y Elia muerta... Tiene cojones la cosa


----------



## Epsilon69 (11 Jun 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Y Elia muerta... Tiene cojones la cosa



Asesino.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 Jun 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> *Boda por lo civil: “Pido perdón a Dios por mis contradicciones”*
> 
> Olona asegura en redes sociales que la entrevista le ha servido para “romper algún muro”. Lo cierto es que en ella responde a otras cuestiones de índole personal, incluido el amor, donde se enmarca como una persona “de relaciones estables”, aunque también con “profundas contradicciones” si se compara con el programa del partido al que representa y que ella misma defiende. “*Me casé por lo civil, porque mi primer marido estaba casado en primeras nupcias*. Tengo una enorme fe. Cada día pido perdón a Dios por esas profundas contradicciones, a mi Virgen Esperanza Macarena, que es la que me cubre con su manto, no como política”, cuenta.



Yo no entiendo de mierdas religiosas pero me parto la polla con la gente de la "religión del menú del día". Digo si a lo que me gusta, y no a lo que no me gusta.

- ¿Sexo antes del matrimonio? Si, porque hay que ir con los tiempos.
- ¿Banderón del abecedario y celebración del día del orgullo gay? Si, que hay que ser moderno.
- ¿Boda por la iglesia? Nooo, que es que mi primer marido estaba casado en primeras nupcias.

Y luego a pecar y a pecar, pero por la noche se le pide perdón a dios...ah, y a la virgen pagana de la macarena, con dos ovarios.


----------



## Magufillo (11 Jun 2022)

Daros cuenta como hace apología feministoide subliminal: dice la perraca que su padre se largó y fue la madre quien los sacó adelante.  
Cuando lleguen si es que llegan, quitaran chiringuitos de hacer croché con el coño pero pondrán uno de toreros y capeas. Ensalzarán a las generalas y nos pondrán un negro como ministro. Y algunos dirán " peor era podemos". Si, claro. Son lo mismo todos. Se ríen en nuestra puta cara.


----------



## udemy (11 Jun 2022)

Hoy soñé que le hacia un OL -*A-N-A-L*


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (11 Jun 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Vox no deja de ser el PP sin complejos. Dentro de lo relativo que es todo, ya que las cosas evolucionan. Pero si lo analizas fríamente todo lo que dice y programas son homologables al Pp, Centroderecha Europeo y conservador liberal antes de que fueran infectados por la cultura woke. Solo que tiene una rama nacionalistas y mas socialista que en el PP no era ni testimonial. Y Macarena como mujer Española de principios del siglo XXI no deja tener patrones que tenemos todos los Españoles promedios, por lo menos no los que pululamos por la burbuja.
> 
> 
> Pero yo prefiero al PP sin complejos, que al PP hundido en la ideología y subordinado al los dominios locos de la izquierda. Y son aun mas optimista que de ahí salga en el futuro y con la situación preocupante que tenemos, un lider estilo Orban o Putin, que revitalice al país. Cosa que veo muy dificil por deriva cultural de nuestra sociedad pero que detecto que se esta creando un caldo de cultivo de una contra cultura del mundo liberal, que cual comunismo, nos prometia el mana cuando ellos gobernaran.... Y lo cierto es que ni mana, ni felicidad, ni seguridad. Mas bien esta cayendo ese liberalismo en los mismos pecados que el comunismo.
> ...



En realidad es más complejo.

Una parte de VOX quizás es como un PP sin complejos. Pero otra es como una AP puesta al día. Otra es como la Falange actualizada, luego tiene mucho de DENAES, que era una plataforma ideológica trasversal con mucha gente de derechas y de izquierdas. No es tan simple que es como nombrar al PP de Aznar porque precisamente ahí es cuando comenzó toda esta historia y de hecho el propio Aznar está demostrando décadas después que sigue sin enterarse y tiene un punto de gilipollas que no le quita nadie.

En realidad recuerda bastante al pragmatismo político de Franco. Que dejaba "pelear" en su seno a las distintas facciones de la derecha a ver quien se llevaba el gato al agua en cada momento. Eso sí todos unidos por el amor a España y el patriotismo común.

Así que lo del PP sin complejos es solo cierto en parte. En el caso de Olona es bastante evidente, pero en otros voxeros ni de lejos. Un Buxadé o un Ortega-Smith tienen poco de peperos.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (11 Jun 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Salvando las distancias, me parece más integra pizpi Ayuso que esta impostora salvapatrias. Ayuso, con independencia de que se la vote o no, me parece una política más íntegra y sincera. Para los que me acusen de peperro ya les adelanto que yo no creo en esta falsocracia sionista a favor de los de siempre.
> 
> España necesita otra guerra civil que purgue a sus enemigos rojos.



Venga hombre no me cuentes rollos, Ayuso que comenzó como cercana a la Falange y luego se vendió por un plato de lentejas y porque con su carrerita de pinta y colorea era mucho más fácil medrar a través del PP.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (11 Jun 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Yo no entiendo de mierdas religiosas pero me parto la polla con la gente de la "religión del menú del día". Digo si a lo que me gusta, y no a lo que no me gusta.
> 
> - ¿Sexo antes del matrimonio? Si, porque hay que ir con los tiempos.
> - ¿Banderón del abecedario y celebración del día del orgullo gay? Si, que hay que ser moderno.
> ...



Coño, me dejas sorprendido. Sobre todo porque te sorprenda semejante comportamiento en una mujer moderna. Y eso que dices tenerlas caladas.

¿En serio te llama la atención que una española media diga una cosa, haga la contraria y luego lo opuesto de lo anterior? Que pese a todo ello considere que hace lo correcto porque ella SIENTE que es así.

Concilio Vaticano II se llama. Macarena solo tiene que responder ante Dios. Por la fe es salva. Y la fe dice tenerla.

¿Es la primera vez que te encuentras con una católica "protestante"? Pues los hay a paladas.

Igual es que se trata de hacerse el "sorprendido" por mero postureo.


----------



## Magufillo (11 Jun 2022)

Todos los que están viendo tambalear sus cimientos económicos son los que ahora, a la desesperada, quieren votar a VOX. No por principios ni por amor a España. Es egoistamente. Si España ha llegado adonde ha llegado es por el pasotismo. A la sociedad le han metido degeneración y la ha masticado, la ha paladeado y la ha cagado con tal parsimonia que ahora van averiguar como se vive sin todo aquello que se construyó durante el franquismo. Yo también voy a disfrutar de ello, claro. Van a disfrutar con el yerno camerunés y van a gozarla con los suculentos gusanos resilientes ecosostenibles.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (11 Jun 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> En realidad es más complejo.
> 
> Una parte de VOX quizás es como un PP sin complejos. Pero otra es como una AP puesta al día. Otra es como la Falange actualizada, luego tiene mucho de DENAES, que era una plataforma ideológica trasversal con mucha gente de derechas y de izquierdas. No es tan simple que es como nombrar al PP de Aznar porque precisamente ahí es cuando comenzó toda esta historia y de hecho el propio Aznar está demostrando décadas después que sigue sin enterarse y tiene un punto de gilipollas que no le quita nadie.
> 
> ...



Los cojones, un ala que tenía vox ya ha desaparecido. Buxade es minoritario y denaes ha salido cagando hostias.

Simplemente es el nuevo PP, no hay que darle más vueltas. Igual de Charo que el PP de Aznar, y los amigos cobrizos que pregunten a @Tonimn


Vox es el palillero. El PP el capillitas de Sevilla.


AMBOS BASURA


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (11 Jun 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Los cojones, un ala que tenía vox ya ha desaparecido. Buxade es minoritario y denaes ha salido cagando hostias.
> 
> Simplemente es el nuevo PP, no hay que darle más vueltas. Igual de Charo que el PP de Aznar, y los amigos cobrizos que pregunten a @Tonimn
> 
> ...



Ah vale que tú dices que eso es así y no hay más que discutir porque tu lo vales.

Pues vale, vete a esparragar y no nos hagas perder el tiempo.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (11 Jun 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Ah vale que tú dices que eso es así y no hay más que discutir porque tu lo vales.
> 
> Pues vale, vete a esparragar y no nos hagas perder el tiempo.



Te kakunaste Luisito? Dónde está esmegma?


----------



## sepultada en guano (11 Jun 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Nunca me ha gustado mucho Olona, porque la he visto como una española típica y sobre todo muy pepera.
> 
> Esta entrevista me ha servido para confirmar lo que digo al 100%. Es una conversación INTERESANTÍSIMA no por lo que dice sino por lo que se entiende. Es una Ayuso de la vida. Es el perfil típico y medio de tantísimas españolas, ahora relativamente conservadoras y de profesión liberal, que crecieron educadas y condicionadas por una educación puramente feminista y progre que aún arrastran.
> 
> ...



Shhh calla maricón.


----------



## Epsilon69 (11 Jun 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Shhh calla maricón.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (11 Jun 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Shhh calla maricón.



Si fuese maricón o me fuesen los traveloides te tiraría los tejos.

Pero la pregunta no era acerca de mi condición sexual ¿Qué te ha parecido Olona? ¿Te suena algo de lo que cuenta?


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (11 Jun 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Te kakunaste Luisito? Dónde está esmegma?



A ver progres todavía, retrasados con ganas de perder el tiempo como que no.

Venga al hoyo con el resto de subnormales.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (11 Jun 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



El cerdo de Luisito me ha ignorado, porque en el fondo es basura, un CM 



FIN


----------



## CANCERVERO (11 Jun 2022)

rondo dijo:


> Troll de los malos



Pero un buen gilipollas.


----------



## Furymundo (11 Jun 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Nunca me ha gustado mucho Olona, porque la he visto como una española típica y sobre todo muy pepera.
> 
> Esta entrevista me ha servido para confirmar lo que digo al 100%. Es una conversación INTERESANTÍSIMA no por lo que dice sino por lo que se entiende. Es una Ayuso de la vida. Es el perfil típico y medio de tantísimas españolas, ahora relativamente conservadoras y de profesión liberal, que crecieron educadas y condicionadas por una educación puramente feminista y progre que aún arrastran.
> 
> ...



no eres tan diluviano si tragas a VOX
y olvidate de estrategias 

aqui la unica estrategia en marcha es la del R78


----------



## Meerkat (11 Jun 2022)

Pues claro que franco fue un golpista y un dicatador. Lo que no quita que la republica fuese directira a meternos en el comunismo


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (11 Jun 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> no eres tan diluviano si tragas a VOX
> y olvidate de estrategias
> 
> aqui la unica estrategia en marcha es la del R78



Perdona pero el nazismo bebe esencialmente de fuentes liberales y es tan hijo de la Robolución Francesa como el comunismo o el progresismo actual. Otra cosa es que su versión o vertiente nacionalista y tribal predomine sobre el resto.

Y tú de estrategia lo justo, así que tampoco exageremos.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (11 Jun 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> no eres tan diluviano si tragas a VOX
> y olvidate de estrategias
> 
> aqui la unica estrategia en marcha es la del R78



Es basura cm voxlerda.

Mencionas a Esmegma y te ijnorah ese es el nivel


----------



## Magufillo (11 Jun 2022)

El problema que tiene España no se soluciona ni con pulseritas ni ondeando banderas. Taluec.


----------



## rondo (11 Jun 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Franco fue el caudillo que liberó a España del terror rojo y que asimismo la libró de ser una dictadura comunista satélite de la URSS. La España de Franco no fue una dictadura, sino un régimen autoritario que mantuvo a raya a los rojos, separatistas y otros enemigos de España que a día de hoy la están gobernando.
> 
> Franco ha sido el mejor gobernante que ha tenido España en los últimos siglos y la derechita emponzoñadita lo llama "dictador" al igual que el rojerío patrio, desde la PSOE hasta los bilduetarras.
> 
> Olona es como ellos, una progre pro-plandemia que no pide la ilegalización del PSOE del 11M, del de Marta del Castillo y el del Expediente Royuela.



Que fuera un buen gobernante no quita que fuera un dictador


----------



## rondo (11 Jun 2022)

Cognome dijo:


> Las mujeres y la coherencia se repelen hasta, autodestruirse. No pueden cumplir ni con la ideología de partido, ni con ser católica, ni conservadora, ni nada....
> Siempre ha sido así y será así, funcionan por lo que conviene en cada momento.
> Ahora hay elecciones y habla de la virgen, reniega de lo que toca, etc y mientras se ha zampado de joven x rabos.



Sabes a ciencia cierta que se zampado muchos rabos?


----------



## Magufillo (11 Jun 2022)

A Ortega Smith también le tiembla la voz cuando habla de Franco.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 Jun 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Coño, me dejas sorprendido. Sobre todo porque te sorprenda semejante comportamiento en una mujer moderna. Y eso que dices tenerlas caladas.
> 
> ¿En serio te llama la atención que una española media diga una cosa, haga la contraria y luego lo opuesto de lo anterior? Que pese a todo ello considere que hace lo correcto porque ella SIENTE que es así.
> 
> ...



¿Dónde has leido que me sorprenda?

Simplemente me rio de los imbéciles religiosos y su brutal retraso mental, eso es todo. Y ésta, por cierto, dudo que lo sea. Esta tirando de la carta religiosa porque sabe que hay imbéciles religiosos.

Créeme, yo hago lo mismo cuando me conviene.


----------



## lamamadelamama (11 Jun 2022)

Ah, qué según tú Franco no fue un dictador


----------



## Magufillo (11 Jun 2022)

Llevaba un tatuaje visible. Y dice que los otros los mantiene por el tema del "equilibrio". Pide perdón a Dios, se encomienda a la virgen de la Macarena pero en realidad cree en los chakras y amuletos. Esta mujer no representa los valores perdidos. Ha soltado perlas.
Y encima copiando a Blas Piñar. Cosa que la mayoria desconoce pero tanto ella como Abascal han plagiado a Blas Piñar. Se ve que sus amos les dictan el mensaje que tienen decir. Si quisieran emularle lo nombrarían. Luego están interpretando el papel "oficial" de ser los fascistas actuales para seguir trabajando en dividir mas a la sociedad.
Son unos putos farsantes!!


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (11 Jun 2022)

Magufillo dijo:


> Llevaba un tatuaje visible. Y dice que los otros los mantiene por el tema del "equilibrio". Pide perdón a Dios, se encomienda a la virgen de la Macarena pero en realidad cree en los chakras y amuletos. Esta mujer no representa los valores perdidos. Ha soltado perlas.
> Y encima copiando a Blas Piñar. Cosa que la mayoria desconoce pero tanto ella como Abascal han plagiado a Blas Piñar. Se ve que sus amos les dictan el mensaje que tienen decir. Si quisieran emularle lo nombrarían. Luego están interpretando el papel "oficial" de ser los fascistas actuales para seguir trabajando en dividir mas a la sociedad.
> Son unos putos farsantes!!



más quisieran que ser fascistas los gorrinos liberales follamonos acomplejados estos


----------



## Magufillo (11 Jun 2022)

En Andalucía la van a votar la mayoría de terratenientes palilleros que llenan sus cuadrillas con moronegros. Esos son los patriotas de VoX. Mucha banderita pero a llenarse los bolsillos con mano de obra de fuera. 
No menciona como piensa acabar con la desindustrialización y la pobreza de ciertas regiones de Andalucía. No menciona ni uno solo de los problemas de la falta de vivienda publica para payos. Solo saben decir que es Sánchez es el coco. Me parece que con Sánchez me va Pasar como con Putin. Que al final, a fuerza de tanto repetir un mantra, conmigo van a tener el efecto contrario.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (11 Jun 2022)

Magufillo dijo:


> En Andalucía la van a votar la mayoría de terratenientes palilleros que llenan sus cuadrillas con moronegros. Esos son los patriotas de VoX. Mucha banderita pero a llenarse los bolsillos con mano de obra de fuera.
> No menciona como piensa acabar con la desindustrialización y la pobreza de ciertas regiones de Andalucía. No menciona ni uno solo de los problemas de la falta de vivienda publica para payos. Solo saben decir que es Sánchez es el coco. Me parece que con Sánchez me va Pasar como con Putin. Que al final, a fuerza de tanto repetir un mantra, conmigo van a tener el efecto contrario.



No eres el único, está dando patadas en la boca a los conciudadanos sabedores que son BASURA y que schawb, Gates, soros y cía tienen razón.

Se la suda Marruecos o Argelia, llama piolines a sus perros del estado @El Profeta 2.0 que es SUBNORMAL o la puerca de @Bercipotecado que aprobaba el ariete en la puerta del cobi.

Viruelo, al final, va a ser un avatar de antiguos dioses, Loki o su puta madre, pero le prefiero a el, kakunandose de mentira y con su trabolo a los otras basuras.


#teamviruelo


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (11 Jun 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> ¿Dónde has leido que me sorprenda?
> 
> Simplemente me rio de los imbéciles religiosos y su brutal retraso mental, eso es todo. Y ésta, por cierto, dudo que lo sea. Esta tirando de la carta religiosa porque sabe que hay imbéciles religiosos.
> 
> Créeme, yo hago lo mismo cuando me conviene.



Olona no es religiosa, es creyente o eso dice. No confundas ambas cosas. Una persona religiosa es mucho más que alguien haciendo publicidad de su fe. 

Y sí, debes saber poco del tema cuando no te conoces la parábola de la adultera o el hijo pródigo.


----------



## Tae-suk (11 Jun 2022)

Efectivamente, Franco fue un dictador. Ahora quiero oír a Teresa Rodríguez dar su opinión sobre Fidel Castro (entre otros).


----------



## Furymundo (11 Jun 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Es basura cm voxlerda.
> 
> Mencionas a Esmegma y te ijnorah ese es el nivel



al menos nos han mandado un piropo a los burbujos.


----------



## lostsoul242 (11 Jun 2022)

Es que fue un dictador XDDDDDDD


----------



## rejon (12 Jun 2022)




----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Jun 2022)

sólo le faltó añadir que la tecnocracia es la mejor forma de gobierno .

¿ qué es la democracia ? que los etarras y los separatistas ( a los que han votado un puñado de traidores ) sean el apoyo de un gobierno sicario y criminal ? 


Los países se deben gestionar con técnicos y expertos ( como cualquier empresa ) si lo hacen mal se van a la puta calle como cualquier directivo. 
Si lo hacen bien se les renueva sin necesidad de que los anormales y analfabetos tengan que dar su aprobación. 

Son las cifras y la cuenta de resultados lo que debe poner y quitar gobiernos. 

_*El segundo franquismo (1959-1975), también llamado franquismo desarrollista, fue la segunda gran etapa de la dictadura del general Franco, durante la cual se produjo un crecimiento económico espectacular —se habló del «milagro económico español»— que dio lugar a una «gran transformación» social, pero que no estuvo acompañada de cambios políticos. Se suele dividir en dos subetapas: la primera, de 1959 a 1969, caracterizada por los fracasados intentos de «apertura» del régimen y que termina con el triunfo de los «inmovilistas» encabezados por el almirante Carrero Blanco; y la segunda, de 1969 a 1975, también llamada del «tardofranquismo», que ocupa los años finales de la dictadura, marcados por el asesinato de Carrero Blanco en diciembre de 1973 y la enfermedad final de Franco, que murió el 20 de noviembre de 1975. *_










Segundo franquismo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org










La tecnocracia franquista: El sentido ideológico del desarrollo económico | Studia Historica. Historia Contemporánea







revistas.usal.es


----------



## Lenina (12 Jun 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Nunca me ha gustado mucho Olona, porque la he visto como una española típica y sobre todo muy pepera.
> 
> Esta entrevista me ha servido para confirmar lo que digo al 100%. Es una conversación INTERESANTÍSIMA no por lo que dice sino por lo que se entiende. Es una Ayuso de la vida. Es el perfil típico y medio de tantísimas españolas, ahora relativamente conservadoras y de profesión liberal, que crecieron educadas y condicionadas por una educación puramente feminista y progre que aún arrastran.
> 
> ...



A ver, no dice nada. Me explico: parece que está tan pendiente del peso exacto de lo que dice y de agradar a unos y a otros, sorteando a caballo todas las contradicciones, dejando una perla para agradar a aquellos, aquel detalle que le han dicho que diga, una media verdad que corre a tapar con una justificación, que es la suma de ser sin ser, un ente vacío para rellenar a conveniencia. Me parece carente de toda chispa y carisma, ojo, como la mayoría de políticos, pero para agradar a un amplio abanico de mujeres me parece muy válida. Sustituyes dos o tres cosas y lo mismo te vale para cualquier partido. Es alguien con quien se podrán identificar, tan intercambiable como un cromo, sí, estoy de acuerdo. 

Encontrar a políticos sin complejos me parece complicado. O son unos queda bien, o son caricaturas, o invitados a una mascarada. Siendo mujer, la cosa se eleva hasta casi lo imposible. Ser uno mismo conlleva desagradar a los que no piensan como tú. Eso para todos es un lastre, pero es mucho más pesado para una mujer, hecha para fundirse en la cómoda ambigüedad. Por eso matiza cada una de sus frases, para rebajar el tono y no ser excesiva en ningún punto. Pocas mujeres pueden ser una dama de hierro, porque carecen del temple necesario para soportarlo y de una verdadera guía de conducta interna, por más que esté equivocada, que seguir.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (12 Jun 2022)

Lenina dijo:


> A ver, no dice nada. Me explico: parece que está tan pendiente del peso exacto de lo que dice y de agradar a unos y a otros, sorteando a caballo todas las contradicciones, dejando una perla para agradar a aquellos, aquel detalle que le han dicho que diga, una media verdad que corre a tapar con una justificación, que es la suma de ser sin ser, un ente vacío para rellenar a conveniencia. Me parece carente de toda chispa y carisma, ojo, como la mayoría de políticos, pero para agradar a un amplio abanico de mujeres me parece muy válida. Sustituyes dos o tres cosas y lo mismo te vale para cualquier partido. Es alguien con quien se podrán identificar, tan intercambiable como un cromo, sí, estoy de acuerdo.
> 
> Encontrar a políticos sin complejos me parece complicado. O son unos queda bien, o son caricaturas, o invitados a una mascarada. Siendo mujer, la cosa se eleva hasta casi lo imposible. Ser uno mismo conlleva desagradar a los que no piensan como tú. Eso para todos es un lastre, pero es mucho más pesado para una mujer, hecha para fundirse en la cómoda ambigüedad. Por eso matiza cada una de sus frases, para rebajar el tono y no ser excesiva en ningún punto. Pocas mujeres pueden ser una dama de hierro, porque carecen del temple necesario para soportarlo y de una verdadera guía de conducta interna, por más que esté equivocada, que seguir.



Buena crítica. Pero yo me refería más a detalles que se pueden desprender o deducir de su vida personal. Lo digo por la cuestión de la intuición femenina y que muchas veces vosotras veis cosas, que solo veis vosotras. Por si habías notado algo en ese aspecto.


----------



## Lenina (12 Jun 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Buena crítica. Pero yo me refería más a detalles que se pueden desprender o deducir de su vida personal. Lo digo por la cuestión de la intuición femenina y que muchas veces vosotras veis cosas, que solo veis vosotras. Por si habías notado algo en ese aspecto.



Poco hay que rascar. Se nota mucho que hay resquemor hacia el padre, debió dejar un buen pufo a la madre, y supongo que esa niña bebió bastante de la copa del odio mientras fue jovencita. 

Y de la manera que habla del crío, saliéndole la Belen Esteban que lleva dentro, el marido bien podía haber sido un donante de esperma, iban a pintar lo mismo los dos en la vida del crío, poco o nada. Tiene toda la pinta de madre castradora, bien por ella que no le parezca mal si el niño le sale maricón, porque tiene bastantes papeletas...


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (12 Jun 2022)

Lenina dijo:


> Poco hay que rascar. Se nota mucho que hay resquemor hacia el padre, debió dejar un buen pufo a la madre, y supongo que esa niña bebió bastante de la copa del odio mientras fue jovencita.
> 
> Y de la manera que habla del crío, saliéndole la Belen Esteban que lleva dentro, el marido bien podía haber sido un donante de esperma, iban a pintar lo mismo los dos en la vida del crío, poco o nada. Tiene toda la pinta de madre castradora, bien por ella que no le parezca mal si el niño le sale maricón, porque tiene bastantes papeletas...



Me da la impresión que no te cae muy bien....


----------



## Lenina (12 Jun 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Me da la impresión que no te cae muy bien....



Ni bien ni mal, no me dice nada...


----------



## lefebre (12 Jun 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> ¿Se puede saber que parte de "Franco fue un dictador" no es cierta? es obvio que fue un dictador, y a mi no me gustan los dictadores, NINGUNO,los de los rojos tampoco, a ver si tenemos un poquito de coherencia....



Pues lo veo absurdo, la verdad. ¿Prefieres vivir en la miseria y con la hija violada en una democracia, a vivir bien y con seguridad en una dictadura? Independientemente que la dictadura o la democracia sea de izquierdas o de derechas.


----------



## Furymundo (12 Jun 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Perdona pero el nazismo bebe esencialmente de fuentes liberales y es tan hijo de la Robolución Francesa como el comunismo o el progresismo actual. Otra cosa es que su versión o vertiente nacionalista y tribal predomine sobre el resto.
> 
> *Y tú de estrategia lo justo, así que tampoco exageremos.*


----------



## Mark_ (12 Jun 2022)

Es que fue dictador, ¿y?

Ese dictador de metro y medio, calvo, con un sólo huevo y voz de pito cogió un país históricamente subdesarrollado en el que cada día millones de personas hacían un par de comidas al día (con suerte) viviendo en unas condiciones tremendamente duras y lo desarrolló hasta convertirlo en la 8º potencia mundial, con una industria fuerte y sobre todo una clase media afianzada y en crecimiento.

Ese dictador hizo más por el pueblo español que todos los reyes habidos y presidentes del gobierno que hemos tenido desde la "democracia". 

Lo que realmente les jode tanto a tantos, especialmente a los rojos, es que a diferencia de Hitler o Mussolini que decidieron llevar a sus países a la guerra para "engrandecer" sus países a costa del sacrificio de su pueblo, *Franco se dedicó a mejorar la vida de su pueblo y lo consiguió. *

Y más aún les jode que ese recuerdo siga vivo en las generaciones que vivieron ésa época y que cada vez se pone más de manifiesto frente a un presente mucho peor y sobre todo a un futuro aún más negro que nos aguarda al pueblo español.


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (12 Jun 2022)

Un dictador que no cobraba impuestos y regalaba casas que hoy día se venden por una morterada.


----------



## César92 (12 Jun 2022)

BIackadder dijo:


> Y si Franco fue un dictador, que es entonces lo que tenemos ahora?



Ahora tenemos una tiranía con 100.000 tiranos al mando, elegidos por el pueblo (en teoría).

Hay que saber diferenciar entre una dictadura y una tiranía, parecen lo mismo pero no lo son.

De hecho, según Platón, Sánchez entraría en la definición de tirano.


----------



## César92 (12 Jun 2022)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> no evitar que se hiciesen novatadas en la mili.



Las novatadas ya se hacían en tiempos de Valeriano Weyler. Eso es inevitable.


----------



## asakopako (12 Jun 2022)

El voxtonto de Andalucía probablemente sea el menos ideologizado de toda España. Es un votante que está hasta los huevos del robo suciata, de que la moronegrada campe a sus anchas, de la industria de jenaro que ven a las mismas caras suciatas llevándoselo crudo.

Con esa base la macarrona era una de las peores candidatas posible. Follafarmafias y lameporras. 2 de los colectivos que peor han salido parados para su electorado potencial. Que no viene del franquismo sociológico ni de tercerosposicionismos ni leches. Que están hasta los huevos ya de todo y no quieren a una señorita rottenmeier del sistema que les dé en la mano con la regla.


----------



## Sandy Ravage (12 Jun 2022)

Raza.1941.[Guion.De.Francisco.Franco].XviD.DVDRip.[WwW.DivxTotal.CoM].Por.Gamolama


Lo mejor que de España




ok.ru


----------



## César92 (12 Jun 2022)

Magufillo dijo:


> Llevaba un tatuaje visible. Y dice que los otros los mantiene por el tema del "equilibrio". Pide perdón a Dios, se encomienda a la virgen de la Macarena pero en realidad cree en los chakras y amuletos. Esta mujer no representa los valores perdidos. Ha soltado perlas.
> Y encima copiando a Blas Piñar. Cosa que la mayoria desconoce pero tanto ella como Abascal han plagiado a Blas Piñar. Se ve que sus amos les dictan el mensaje que tienen decir. Si quisieran emularle lo nombrarían. Luego están interpretando el papel "oficial" de ser los fascistas actuales para seguir trabajando en dividir mas a la sociedad.
> Son unos putos farsantes!!



A Blas Piñar, Ramiro Ledesma, José Antonio Primo de Rivera incluso copiaron el mismo estilo de discurso de Joseph Goebbels en su discurso de la guerra total. Luego se dedican a criticarlos, hay que ser hijo de la gran puta para hacer eso.

Esta gente está copiando los discursos, frases y estilo del fascismo. Incluso hay fotos en las que salen varios líderes del partido que son similares a las de Mussolini cuando hizo la marcha sobre Roma.

Deberían darle un poco a la sesera y ser un poco originales, y no plagiar a alguien y luego despreciarlo.

Ese partido sólo sirve para mover la ventana y que la gente salga del secuestro progre, por lo demás, acabará traicionando a sus votantes, de eso no me cabe duda. De hecho ya están colando cosas CHULÍSIMAS y aún no han pillado puestos relevantes.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (12 Jun 2022)

Progremitas implosionando. 

Ellos creían que VOX era un partido franquista. 

Lo dice La Secta


----------



## ashe (12 Jun 2022)

Solo toca ver la españa que dejó Franco y los que critican a Franco para saber quien realmente fue el bueno y quienes son los malos...

Es curioso luego que digan que Franco fue un dictador, tirano etc cuando este no encerró a toda la población en casa ni fue haciendo una caza de brujas para ponerse vacunas que nada tiene que ver con el motivo que te lo venden...


----------



## Mongolo471 (12 Jun 2022)

Pues lo que era, eh ya.


----------



## Pollepolle (12 Jun 2022)

BROOOOOOOOOOTAAAL GALLETAAA DE NWOX A SUS VOXTONTOS!!!


----------



## Vctrlnz (12 Jun 2022)

StolenInnocence dijo:


> Que Franco fue un dictador no es ninguna mentira, Como también lo fue Stalin. Ambos idolatrados por multitud de ciudadanos.
> 
> De hecho la anomalía histórica son los sistemas parlamentarios consultivos (mal llamados democracias pues la democracia en origen es un sistema de gobierno no electivo si no rotativo).



Estás comparando a Dios con un gitano.


----------



## Trollaco del copón (12 Jun 2022)

Franco fue un dictador no lo discute nadie...


----------



## ProfeInsti (12 Jun 2022)

Claro que fue un dictador.
No había elecciones democráticas.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 Jun 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Olona no es religiosa, es creyente o eso dice. No confundas ambas cosas. Una persona religiosa es mucho más que alguien haciendo publicidad de su fe.
> 
> Y sí, debes saber poco del tema cuando no te conoces la parábola de la adultera o el hijo pródigo.



1. Ser religioso y creyente son términos tan intercambiables como decir "soy cristiano" de entre cualquiera de los +1300 denominaciones cristianas que hay, todas ellas creyéndose que tienen la razón, y eso sin tan siquiera entrar en tooooooooodas las religiones presentes y pasadas ya extinguidas. Y menos mal que la biblia es un libro perféctamente escrito...

2. Como hijo de los años 70 tengo el "honor" de conocer ámbas parábolas, y muchas otras mas, que al fin y al cabo no encierran mayor valor (para bien o para mal) de cualquier libro de cuentos. De hecho, cualquier libro de Harry Potter sería mas cierto que la biblia porque al menos no hay chorrocientas interpretaciones de lo que Harry dijo o quiso decir, mucho menos gente matándose por Harry Potter.

Dicho ésto, me llama la atención que uses precísamente la parábola de la adultera y la del hijo pródigo (para quien no lo sepa son gilipolleces de gente que haces cosas malas pero luego son perdonados), para justificar, literalmente, que cualquier cristiano puede pegarse toda la vida haciendo lo que le salga de la polla, que con que pida perdón antes de morir ya tiene la vida solucionada.


3. Una persona religiosa es una persona llena de odio (la inmensa mayoría de guerras y de muertos son por motivos religiosos), que se cree superior a otros (por creer que SU dios es el verdadero), sin capacidad de raciocinio o entendimiento (la fé es, literalmente, creer en algo sin tener pruebas), y como podemos observar en ésta misma entrevista, una persona que puede ser usada porque tiene muy pocas entendederas.

Y de regalo: No veo a "dios" protegiendo precísamente a los niños que son penetrados analmente por todos esos curas que se supone deberían conocer y estar mas cerca de él, *lo cual me anima a creer que dios se debe de hacer unas pajas brutales mientras observa como los anos de esos niños son destrozados*, porque de lo contrario no entiendo como un ser con poder infinito podría permitir algo así (sin entrar en que la misma biblia tiene CERO problemas con la esclavitud o ahogar a toda una población, cosa ni el mismo satanás hizo).


----------



## Sandy Ravage (12 Jun 2022)

Edit: Contexto: Hay una aplicación llamada DALLE·E que mediante una I.A. genera imágenes en función del texto que se le introduzca.


----------



## Tae-suk (13 Jun 2022)

Olona, además, dice cosas como las siguientes:

1. Sobre la ley VIOGEN: es un fracaso, elimina la presunción de inocencia de los hombres y busca enfrentar a mujeres contra hombres. Debe, por tanto, ser derogada: la violencia no tiene género.
2. Sobre la inmigración ilegal moronegroide: España tiene derecho a defender sus fronteras. EL que quiera venir, que lo haga legalmente, "llamando a la puerta", y siempre que se comprometa a respetar nuestras leyes y costumbres.
3. Sobre los moromenas: si son niños, a su casa y con sus padres, que es donde deben estar. Y si no son niños, de vuelta a su país.
4. Sobre la okupación: al que okupa ilegalmente una vivienda, patada en el culo y a la puta calle.
5. Sobre el gasto político: hay que eliminar subvenciones a sindicatos, partidos y organizaciones patronales, amén de cerrar empresas públicas que no sirven para nada, salvo para enchufar a amigos y compañeros de partido.

Sólo con estas 5 propuestas me basta y me sobra para votar a VOX. Lo que Macarena diga de Franco, a estas alturas me la suda.


----------



## Magufillo (13 Jun 2022)

Y


Tae-suk dijo:


> Olona, además, dice cosas como las siguientes:
> 
> 1. Sobre la ley VIOGEN: es un fracaso, elimina la presunción de inocencia de los hombres y busca enfrentar a mujeres contra hombres. Debe, por tanto, ser derogada: la violencia no tiene género.
> 2. Sobre la inmigración ilegal moronegroide: España tiene derecho a defender sus fronteras. EL que quiera venir, que lo haga legalmente, "llamando a la puerta", y siempre que se comprometa a respetar nuestras leyes y costumbres.
> ...



Date cuenta que VOX dice siempre eel mismo discurso. Ese discurso les vale para las generales, las autonómicas y para los ayuntamientos. Son como una especie de subnormal que está todo el día repitiendo lo mismo sin importarles el contexto. Son narradores de lo obvio. Comentaristas de perogullo. De ahi no salen. No hablan de problemas reales mas allá de las mierdas esas que sí, que han distorsionado la realidad y nos está jodiendo, pero, en la práctica, esas leyes no las van a derogar. Mira como no hablan de la ley de seguridad ni de la ley mordaza. Solo saben hablar de las leyes feministas y del sanchismo. Y cuando les preguntan de Franco se ponen tibios en cambio Suárez les parece una maravilla. Imagino que a Felipe Gonzalez le pondrán pocas pegas también. 
El R78 se hizo para el PSOE. No existe oposición real. Aznar jugó con los mimbres que le dieron y éstos de VOX si llegan al poder, repito, si llegan no van a cambiar nada. Estoy convencido de que serían los primerod en colocar un ministro negro.


----------



## Uritorco (13 Jun 2022)

Lógico, Franco fue un "dictador" por que puso fuera de la ley a los partidos de izquierda, principalmente. Y ahora quiere venir la derechita a darles legalidad política. Así pretenden combatir el marxismo, simplemente de palabra. Lo dicho, falsos "anticomunistas".






Cuanta razón tenía el camarada LENIN. La "derecha" es decididamente idiota.


Decía sin tapujos el masón Maximiliano Robespierre, creador del terrorismo de Estado, que «si se produce una revolución en estos países (Europa), no puede ser más que gradualmente; comienza por los nobles, por el clero, por los ricos, apoyándolos el pueblo en tanto sus intereses van de acuerdo...




www.burbuja.info


----------

